# Aggro-Farming?



## Nayka (19. Januar 2008)

Hi @ all

Ich habe eine kleine Frage betreffend dem Sammeln von allen möglichen Erzen. Stellt euch vor, ihr seht auf eurer Minimap ein Vorkommen ( sagen wir mal Adamantit ) und ihr denkt euch sofort: Alles klar, das nehm ich. Dann seht ihr, dass ihr noch ca. 5 Mobs umhauen müsst ( alle euer lvl ) und die Begeisterung sinkt erheblich. Ihr wollt schon wieder umdrehen als ihr "Otto" erblickt, einen beliebigen anderen Spieler der euer lvl ist und die Mobgruppen umhaut weil er offensichtlich auch need auf Adamantit hat.
Was tut ihr an dieser Stelle?
 - seid ihr von der Sorte die sagen "jawohl, Aggro-Farming gibt mir den Kick, sobald Otto den letzten Mob angreift und die Bahn frei ist wird das Erz einfach abgebaut - dumm gelaufen für Otto, Rohstoffe sind für alle wichtig und wer zu spät kommt verpasst das Beste"
 - oder seid ihr in dem Sinne "fair" als dass ihr einal oder zweimal abbaut und Otto den Rest lasst, da er ja immerhin die Mobs umgehauen hat?
 - oder seid ihr sogar so "fair", dass ihr Otto alles lasst?

Angenommen, ihr seid Allianzler und Otto ist Hordler, was macht ihr dann? Erst recht drauf? Im pvp womöglich noch den angeschlagenen Otto killen und das Erz danach abbauen nach dem Motto "ahahaha 111 Horde got qwned" ? 

Ich bin Aggro-Farmer, ich kenne es nicht anders von anderen und ich habe selber schon recht viele Vorkommen an "Emporkömmlinge verloren"... wie sieht es aus mit euch?
Ich bin Paladin und bin Aggro-Farmer, wie sammelst du?


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2008)

Je nachdem wie ich grad gelaunt bin.

a) Ich warte bis Otto n paar Mobs am hintern hat und nuke dann alles um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


b) Ich hau 2x aufs Vorkommen während Otto in der Eisfalle wartet und lass ihm dann den Rest
c) Ich überlass ihm alles
d) Ich warte brav in der Luft bis er beim letzten Mob ist und schiesse ihn dann soweit runter, dass er am Mob stirbt und Repkosten kriegt. Aber nur wenn mir der Spieler schon vorher negativ aufgefallen ist.
e) Ich schicke mein Pet in die Mobs und baue seelenruhig das Vorkommen ab und renne dann soweit weg, bis das Pet despawned und fliege davon.


----------



## Milow (19. Januar 2008)

wäre otto ein ally würde ich es im überlassen (bin selbst ally^^) wäre otto ein hordler direkt full dmg drauf =D


----------



## Tirkari (20. Januar 2008)

Nayka schrieb:


> [...] Ihr wollt schon wieder umdrehen als ihr "Otto" erblickt, einen beliebigen anderen Spieler der euer lvl ist und die Mobgruppen umhaut weil er offensichtlich auch need auf Adamantit hat.
> [...]


Je nachdem, wie viele Gegner das sind und ob das auch welche sind, die für Quests gebraucht werden könnten (oder Dinge droppen, die man farmen kann), muß es ja nicht immer der Fall sein, daß die Person das auch abbauen will.
Wenn es wirklich offensichtlich scheint, und der auch praktisch schon an der Blume ist (bin Kräuterkundler nicht Bergbauer), dann flieg ich meist zur nächsten, wenn man aber problemlos daneben landen kann und pflücken kann, mache ich das meist (wenns nen 70er ist, hätte er das ja auch machen können, 60er Flugmount ist ja nicht so teuer - wenn er nicht fliegt, selber schuld)
Mal bin ich schneller, mal andere Spieler, passiert eben (letzteres ist aber nicht so oft der Fall - wenn ich schon neben der Blume stehe, Steinklauetotem, Blume pflücken, wegrennen oder Gegner hauen; und die anderen Klassen haben ja auch meist irgendwelche Möglichkeiten, den störenden Mob zu beschäftigen/stunnen/außer Reichweite festzuhalten/...) - wenn der andere schneller war, es gibt ja noch genug andere Blumen in WoW ...
Albern find ich dann nur, wenn ein Ally danach extra umloggt oder sich sogar nen Hordler erstellt, um sich zu beklagen, wenn ich bei ner Blume schneller war - in der Zeit, die er dafür braucht, hätte er doch auch die nächste Blume pflücken können ...

Was sich aber meiner Meinung nach nicht gehört, ist, wenn man wem die toten Gegner wegkürschnert (bzw pflückt bei Pflanzenwesen), sobald gelootet wurde, ohne auch nur zu schauen, ob der, der das getötet hat, nicht auch selber machen wollte (hat mal nen 66er Ally, leider nicht pvp-geflaggt, bei mir versucht, als ich Urleben im Pilzgeflecht gefarmt hab - ich war aber doch schneller fertig, und hab dann im Gegenzug ein paarmal mit ihm gemacht, was er bei mir versucht hatte - vielleicht hat er draus gelernt, wenn nicht sich aber hoffentlich wenigstens geärgert ^^). Und auch Angelspots, wo schon wer dran steht und seine Angel drin hängen hat, lasse ich dem, der ihn zuerst entdeckt hat (auch hier wieder die Ausnahme, daß er mir vorher auch einen Spot leergefischt hatte, an dem ich stand, dann mache ich das bei dem auch)
Bei Kürschnern, die kaum abwarten können, bis ich fertig gelootet hab, damit sie mir das Vieh vor der Nase wegkürschnern können (bin zwar kein Kürschner, aber können die ja nicht wissen, wollen mir also ja quasi die Haut klauen), lasse ich teilweise den Loot dann extra drin liegen, damit sie sich ihre Viecher doch wieder selber töten müssen (ich mein, ist ja nicht so, daß ich als Heiler die Mobs besonders schnell down kriege, und wenn dann so ein fauler Hexenmeister mir das Zeugs wegnehmen will ...)


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

hmm kommt draufn

teufelserz .. kann er haben
adamantit ;D für 5g geh ich über alli leichen ;d

im normalfall pet drauf abbauen und weg 
oder streuschuss eisfalle abbauen ^^ (bei alli)

überlassen tu ich nem alli selten was weil er kanns abbauen = er kann noch anderes abbauen ;D


----------



## Sune111 (21. Januar 2008)

Hmm also bei der gegnerischen Fraktion finde ich schon, das es sich gehört, sich das Leben so schwer wie möglich zu machen ^^

Allerdings, wenn Otto Mitglied Eurer eigenen Frak ist, solltet Ihr, die den Leuten das Vorkommen vor der Nase wegschnappen mal darüber nachdenken, ob solche Aktionen es wirklich wert sind, das man einen ....nennen wir es mal speziellen Ruf bekommt, der nun wirklich dem Spiel (innigrps, quests, handel, etc) nicht förderlich ist.

und hey sich wegen einem lumpigen Vorkommen zu stressen...naja wenn Ihr sonnst nix im Spiel zu tun habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (21. Januar 2008)

Hm, seltsame Zufälle gibt's... hatte gestern Abend erst ein schönes Erlebnis zu dem Thema.^^
Aber ich Unterscheide da immer zwischen Spielern der gleichen oder der gegnerischen Fraktion.

Gegnerische Fraktion:
Dem laß ich's meist und flieg auf meiner Route weiter. Warum?
Das Ganze läuft sonst auf PvP hinaus. Gewinnt dabei er, dann kostet es mich unnötige Zeit wieder zur Leiche zu kommen und zu reggen. Zeit, die ich besser hätte investieren können, indem ich weitergeflogen wäre.
Gewinne ich, dann darf ich mich beim Rest meiner Route vorsehen, denn erfahrungsgemäß verspürt der Gegner dann einen Rachedrang und erwischt mich dann meist im Kampf mit ein-zwei Mobs bei einem anderen Vorkommen...

Gleiche Fraktion:
Je nach Laune und je nach Vorkommen. Meistens farme ich Kräuter, um meiner Priesterin Elixiere und Tränke zu machen. Netherblüten nehm ich dann ganz gerne mit, hab aber in der Regel eigentlich immer sehr hohe Vorräte. Traumwinde hingegen ist für mich ein wertvoller Rohstoff.
Sehe ich bei einer Netherblüte gerade jemanden mit einem Mob kämpfen, warte ich kurz in der Luft und schaue, ob er sie danach pflückt. Wenn nicht, dann hol ich sie mir halt, aber generell warte ich und lasse demjenigen, der dort gerade kämpft den Vortritt.
Bei Traumwinde schlag ich aber meistens zu und pflücke sie ihm weg. Einfach schon, weil's mir selbst auch alle Nase lang passiert. Und da das anscheinend inzwischen Usus ist bin ich eben auch dazu übergegangen so zu handeln.

Lustige Situation gestern Abend:
Gegen Ende meines Rundflugs durch den Nethersturm blinkt gelb auf meiner Minimap eine Traumwinde auf.
Schwupps lenke ich meinen Greifen im Tiefflug in diese Richtung und sehe von der Gegenrichtung einen Nachtelf-Druiden, der sich ebenfalls der Traumwinde nähert. 
Ich zögere einen Augenblick, während der Druide sich Stück für Stück dem Blümchen nähert und vorsichttig darauf bedacht ist den wachsamen Augen der Mobs zu entgehen.
Kurz vor der Traumwinde erhascht aber doch ein Basilisk einen Blick auf ihn und eilt auf ihn zu.
Nach einem kurzen Schulterzucken nutze ich die Gunst der Sekunde, eile zum Blümchen und pflücke es ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Druide war davon sichtlich nicht angetan. Jedenfalls nach den Schimpfwörtern zu urteilen, die er mir per /s und /w an den Kopf wirft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An dieser Stelle muß ich dann noch kundtun, daß ich gestern Abend angenehm überrascht war über die Reaktionszeit nach Erstellen des Tickets. Es hat keine halbe Stunde gebraucht bis sich der GM bei mir meldete. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSephiroth (21. Januar 2008)

Also bei der gegnerischen Fraktion lasse ich die Erze/Blümchen demjenigen der/die zuerst da war.

Bei der gleichen Fraktion kommt es darauf an, ob ich das/die Erz/Blume wirklich dringend brauche oder halt nicht. Allerdings "klau" ich dieses dann nicht wenn jemand schon darum "kämpft" auch wenn mir das so gut wie immer passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Ich beschimpfe aber niemanden dafür, dass mir jemand was wegfarmt, jedenfalls nicht ingame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Sephi


----------



## Dragorius (21. Januar 2008)

hehe das is mal ne lustige frage

also das ist unterschiedlich bei mir

auch wenn es auf unserem server recht voll ist und wir pve sind hat man doch im selben gebiet auch gerne immer wieder die selben farmer gesichtet. wenn jemand meiner fraktion zuerst am blümchen/erz steht gehört es ihm. auch wenn er nochn paar mob plätten muss.

stehe ich irgendwann neben nem spot und muss was freikloppen und einer kommt angeflogen und ninjat mir was weg merke ich mir den namen und mach es wenn ich ihn zu gesicht bekomme auch jedesmal so. 

wenn es ein spieler der gegnerischen fraktion ist klau ich dem ganz frech den spot vor der nase weil auch wenn wir pve zocken sollte es doch keine einigkeit geben. 


da ich halt aufm pve server spiele und auch beide seiten aufm server vertrete mache ichs auf beiden seiten exakt gleich. mal beklaue ich als alli nen hordler und mal als hordler nen alli. 

Interessant ist es aber auch z.b. mit jäger, schurke, magier zu farmen. kloppe ich grade nen spot frei und ein anderer meint er könnte die situation ausnutzen gibts ein vanish, totstellen oder eisblock und wir drehen den spieß um . *grins*


mfg drago


----------



## Shevi (22. Januar 2008)

da ich eigentlich nicht auf farm-tour gehe, habe ich das problem eigentlich nicht so...

bei mir kommt es darauf an, ob es alli oder horde ist... wenn ein alli ein mob bei einem vorkommen kloppt, frage ich in der regel, ob er das vorkommen braucht... ihr wärt erstaunt, wieviele sich darüber wundern und das vorkommen gar ned brauchen (oder es dann zumindest mit mir teilen *g*)...

bei horde mische ich mich nicht ein... ist nur zeitverschwendung... aber was ich gar nicht ausstehen kann, wenn ich am abbauen bin und dann greift mich ein mob an, und der hordi klaut mir dann das vorkommen... dann versuche ich, ihn daran zu hindern... einfach ein bisschen ärgern...

aber im grossen und ganzen klaue ich nichts weg... und wenn mir ein alli was klaut, landet der auf ignore... (in speziellen fällen)...

lg


----------



## obi-wan (23. Januar 2008)

Hi all,

ich halte das so wie im richtigen Leben: "wer zuerst da ist, malt zuerst", oder auch "leben und leben lassen"
Egal ob das Horde ist, oder Allianz.

Wenn sich ein Char mit Mobs in der Nähe von Blümchen oder Erzen rumkloppt, frage ich (den Ally), ob der Kräuterer ist, den Hordler lasse ich die Mobs kloppen, oder helf ihm noch dabei, und warte ab, ob er abbaut oder nicht.

Da ich auf einem PVE Server bin finde ich das nur fair. Wie oft in meiner WoW Laufbahn war ich froh, dass ein Hordler mir aus der Patsche geholfen, und mir das eben gerettet hat.

Denke mal ein Denken "ui, ein Hordler ==> umkloppen" ist mir zu extrem.
Wenn man sieht, dass ein Char in Nöten ist, hilft man .. egal welcher Fraktion man angehört.

In BG's ist das natürlich was anderes, aber da ist man ja auch auf PvP .... 

Auf PvP Servern wird das sicher anders aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüsse

Dry


----------



## Desorienta (23. Januar 2008)

Ich spiele aufm PvP Server (bin Hordie) und da ist es eigentlich fast immer der Fall, das man sich um ein Vorkommen streitet. Ich nehme keine Rücksicht auf die andere Fraktion (in diesem Fall Allianz) und habe es andersrum bisher auch nicht anders erlebt. Besonders frech wirds aber wenn ein Mitglied der eigenen Fraktion anfängt auf einem Erzvorkommen rumzuknüppeln welches man selber gerade in Bearbeitung hat (letztens erlebt in der Mine bei der Manaschmiede Ultris im Nethersturm). Naja er war Krieger und ich Schurke und beim nächsten Vorkommen hab ich dann sein Vorkommen abgebaut als er sich mit zwei Mobs rumschlagen musste.


----------



## Sh!roX (23. Januar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie ich grad gelaunt bin.
> 
> a) Ich warte bis Otto n paar Mobs am hintern hat und nuke dann alles um
> 
> ...



Wie ich solche Leute hasse, ich mache genau das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ist auch gut so, das hebt & hält die Spannung um die Rohstoffe aufrecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2008)

obi-wan schrieb:


> Hi all,
> 
> ich halte das so wie im richtigen Leben: "wer zuerst da ist, malt zuerst", oder auch "leben und leben lassen"
> Egal ob das Horde ist, oder Allianz.
> ...



pvp server killt man sich fast immer und da ein s3 equipter mit pvp skillung oft gegen nen pve equipten farmer gewinn hab ich sehr oft glück und bekomm das item .. nur beim letzten warri mit tollkühnheit war ich im ... ;D pve würd ich aber auch helfen da ist ja schonmal die einstellung anders und kein ah alli = tot ;D


----------



## BlutundEisen (24. Januar 2008)

Hab mich bei sowas schon öfters geärgert daß man ned auch Allies angreifen kann! Steh da mit 2 Mobs am A****, kill die natürlich, währenddessen kommt einer angeflogen, haut zweimal aufs Vorkommen, ich hab die Mobs endlich down und er fliegt wieder davon und ich steh da ohne alles... Hatte hingegen schon mehrfach den Fall, daß man mitnem Hordi schön abwechselnd aufs Vorkommen gehauen hat und aufeinander wartete...


----------



## djflow20 (25. Januar 2008)

Ist ein Hordie stirbt er, dann wird das Erz abgebaut.
Ist es Alli nehm ichs auch.
Nur wer schneller ist siegt


----------



## Desorienta (28. Januar 2008)

Also fliessender, scheibenreitender Zwanziger über mir, versteh ich das richtig, dass du immer auf jedes Erzvorkommen haust, egal ob einer deiner eigenen Fraktion dies schon in Beschlag genommen hat?


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (4. Februar 2008)

bei der eigenen fraktion warte ich bis er die mob´s umgehauen hat und gucke ob er die ress abbaut..
wenn nicht ran da. ansonsten sein belohnung.. es sei denn er ist mir schon mal unangenehm aufgefallen dann alles meins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist der andere nen alli schnappe ich ihm das vorkommen vor der nase weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
spiele dann noch ein wenig mit meinen makros ^^
pve sever ansonsten würde er auch prügel kassieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (4. Februar 2008)

Kommt eigentlich zu 100% auf seinen Gildentag an
gehört der zu der Affendbande die es gestern lustig fand unseren Ersatz in Tanaris umzuhauen drauf!!
gehört der zu denen mit denen ich gestern auf ERsatz viel Spass hatte(Ja man kann mit Hordlern SPass haben^^)lass ich ihm winke ev noch kurz


----------



## hexkleinehex (19. Februar 2008)

BlutundEisen schrieb:


> Hab mich bei sowas schon öfters geärgert daß man ned auch Allies angreifen kann! Steh da mit 2 Mobs am A****, kill die natürlich, währenddessen kommt einer angeflogen, haut zweimal aufs Vorkommen, ich hab die Mobs endlich down und er fliegt wieder davon und ich steh da ohne alles... Hatte hingegen schon mehrfach den Fall, daß man mitnem Hordi schön abwechselnd aufs Vorkommen gehauen hat und aufeinander wartete...




Genau das kenn ich auch man knüppelt sich den weg frei und einer der eigenen Fraktion kommt an und klaut einem das Erz vor der Nase weg. Aber auch die Erfahrungen mit den Hordies die einfach bereit sind zu teilen. Das fand ich dann auch schön weil man muss sich nicht immer gleich zusammenknüppeln.

Wenn ich sehe es ist schon einer am Vorkommen da flieg ich weiter und such mir eben ein neues, egal ob nun ein Ally oder ein Hordie. Der war eben schneller und gut ist.

Ich bin zwar auf einem PvP Server, aber ab und zu helfe ich auch mal einem Hordie der in Not ist. Andersrum ist mir das auch schon passiert. Man muss nicht immer gleich auf den anderen einknüppeln nur weil es ein PvP-Server ist.


----------



## Valdrasiala (19. Februar 2008)

Hm, bei der gegnerischen Fraktion bin ich teilweise sogar so fies, im Schergrat bei den Dailies mit den Dämonen-Toren "Aggro zu farmen". Aber auch nur, wenn es sich lohnt, ab 3 Mobs gleichzeitig aufwärts. Einfach ein Tor mittendrin aufstellen und selbst weitermachen.
Ich weiß selbst, das ist mies und eigentlich auch total assi, aber gerade dort kann ich es mir einfach nicht verkneifen.

Ansonsten wird jedes Erz/Pfänzchen vor der gegnerischen Fraktion weggelootet, die eigene Fraktion wird unterstützt, da klau ich nix.


----------



## ynos12 (20. Februar 2008)

ganz einfach, der gegnerischen fraktion wird alles weg gefarmt, da gibt es keine "regeln"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bei der eigenen fraktion, fairplay!! da steht fairness ganz oben links ^^


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (21. Februar 2008)

gestern abend wieder nen schönes beispiel gehabt ^^
ich läufte da in den wäldern rum und kloppe wölfe für ne quest. sehe auf meinem radar ** erz ** alles klar wölfe liegen gelassen und hin. dort angekommen baut nen 70iger nachelf das zeug ab.. mist hab ich mir gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  in dem augenblick fällt ihn einer der wölfe die dort rumschleichen an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich an beiden vorbei und baue das erz ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  er hat den wolf am arsch und ich das erz ^^
so könnte es wegen mir immer sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die Horde!

ähm wär es nen hordler gewesen hätte ich mit ihm den wolf getötet und ihm das erz gelassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vanBAT (21. Februar 2008)

Der gegnerischen Fraktion würde ich es abbauen.
Bei der eigenen Fraktion lasse ich es ihm natürlich.
Auf unseren Server (PvP) kommt man sehr schnell in verruf, wenn man Agro-farmt bei der eigenen Fraktion. FInde ich übrigens auch gut so


----------



## Shurycain (14. März 2008)

das hat eig nix mit dem sammelberuf forum zu tuen


----------



## Tirkari (15. März 2008)

@ Shurycain
Fast einen Monat nach dem letzten Post eine Antwort, die weniger zum Thema gehört als das Thema deiner Meinung nach in dieses Forum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dazu stimmts noch nichtmal, denn wenn "wie baut ihr Erz- und Kräutervorkommen ab bzw wie häutet ihr Tiere, wenn noch wer anderes das auch will?" nicht zu Sammelberufen gehören soll, wozu denn dann?


----------



## Cyrex1900 (21. April 2008)

ist otto ein alli, dann begrüße ich ihn mit einem freundlichen hallo, und baue fix das erz ab. mir ist es mal passiert, dass ein schurke an einem vorkommen war, der von einem mob angegriffen wurde. dann bin ich hin und habe versucht abzubauen. der schurke hat vanish benutzt, worauf hin der mob auf mich los ging. dann habe ich gevanisht und dann war das erz meins. er hatte wohl keine vorbereitung :>

ist otto ein hordler, dann konzentration -> fieser trick -> blutsturz -> shadowstep -> ausweiden.


----------



## turageo (23. April 2008)

Meistens verfahr ich so, dass ich's dem lasse, der zuerst da war - selbst wenns ein Hordler is. Gewisse "Fairness" find ich, gehört einfach mit dazu (ich mags ja auch nicht, wenn man mir alles vor der Nase wegschnappt, während ich mir nen Weg durch die, im Weg stehenden, Mobs prügel).

Ändert sich dann allerdings manchmal, wenn mir beispielsweise bei solchen Sachen wie der Daily-Q mit den Energiezellen (für die Quest der Zerschmetterten Sonne in Shatt) schon x andre Spieler das Zeug vor der Nase wegschnappen, während ich noch in Combat bin um überhaupt dran zu kommen. Da werd ich dann gelegentlich auch mal rücksichtsloser (v. a. weil ich ungern ne halbe Stunde für die Quest verbraten möcht). Nach dem Motto: wie Du mir so ich Dir!  Meine Güte, was könnte man hier jetzt wieder seitenweise lustige Dialoge posten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Normalfall, würd ich aber schon sagen, das Fairness vorgeht.

mfg


----------



## michamonk (23. April 2008)

Allies überlass ich immer das Vorkommen , egal was es ist, wenn sie zuerst da waren. Sehr schön ist es aber immer als Schurke wenn dir einer was klauen will während man grad am kämpfen ist, einfach vanish und schon hat der andere die Viecher am Hacken


----------



## Magic! (14. Mai 2008)

ich bin überzeugter hordler auf pvp server und haue jeden alli um der mir beim kräutern in den weg kommt auch wenn ich net immer gewinne. 
aber wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt.
Mfg Magic


----------



## Bergerdos (5. Juni 2008)

Wenn offensichtlich ist daß der es auch auf die Rohstoffe abgesehen hat lauf ich weiter und lass es ihm, er hat ja auch dafür gearbeitet. Dabei ist es völlig egal ob es ein Alli oder ein Hordler ist, es ist ein Spieler. Ist doch im RL auch so, Fahrer Otto wartet 5 Minuten brav auf den Parkplatz. Jetzt wird der Platz Frei, was tust Du ? Bist Du so ein Arsch und fährst schnell vorwärts rein bevor Otto rückwärts einparken kann ? Machst Du das davon abhängig ob Otto an seinem Auto ein deutsches oder östereichisches Kennzeichen hat ?


----------



## Rhock (18. Juni 2008)

Bin bei sowas immer etwas "dumm" und stecke dann lieber ein.Ich würde (bin Hordler) evtl. sogar noch nem Ally helfen,wenn er das Vorkommen haben will und die Mobs angreift um an das Vorkommen zu kommen.
Andererseits kann ich auch jemandem der mir vorher auf den nerv gegangen ist so ziehmlich alles kaputt machen indem ich z.B. ihn umbringe oder mir das Vorkommen schnappe.Dabei bleibt es aber meist nicht,wenn man mich dumm anmacht.Meist farme ich dann alles vor der Nase weg.Egal ob ich grade Lust dazu habe oder nicht.
Ansonsten bin ich da aber mehr als fair denke ich ^^


----------



## Ötzalan (23. Juli 2008)

Ich als Hordler habe irgendwie ewigen Rachdrang bei allies. Von daher peile ich bei jedem Vorkommen sowieso noch während des abbaus wo der nächste lauert. Ist ein alli zuerst am platz lass ich ihm einen abbau, dann hau ich ihn um - von allein wird er nicht teilen. Bin ich am abbauen kurz vorm alli dann nehm ich die erste fuhre - trete ein stück zurück und teile - hört der alli nicht auf zu hacken - hau ich ihn um. 

Bei Hordlern lasse ich dem ersten das vorkommen, das ist nur fair. Fragt mich einer bei niedriegeren vorkommen quasi bis thorium ob er aus skillgründen einmal abbauen darf, sage ich niemals nein. 


Ich achte im übrigen auch peinlichst darauf, das hordlerkollegen - egal was sie gerade farmn- wenn sie in meiner nähe sind, nicht hinterrücks belästigt werden. Wenn das der Fall ist - hau ich den alli um.

Gruss


----------



## Hautbaer (27. Juli 2008)

Rhock schrieb:


> Bin bei sowas immer etwas "dumm" und stecke dann lieber ein.Ich würde (bin Hordler) evtl. sogar noch nem Ally helfen,wenn er das Vorkommen haben will und die Mobs angreift um an das Vorkommen zu kommen.
> Andererseits kann ich auch jemandem der mir vorher auf den nerv gegangen ist so ziehmlich alles kaputt machen indem ich z.B. ihn umbringe oder mir das Vorkommen schnappe.Dabei bleibt es aber meist nicht,wenn man mich dumm anmacht.Meist farme ich dann alles vor der Nase weg.Egal ob ich grade Lust dazu habe oder nicht.
> Ansonsten bin ich da aber mehr als fair denke ich ^^



Hehe kommt mir bekannt vor.
Komme ich nicht als erster am Vorkommen an, erspare ich mir Auseinandersetzungen und baue beim nächsten Spot ab.
Die Zeit die für das Gerangel um den Rohstoff draufgeht nutze ich lieber um weitere Vorkommen abzubauen.
Bin ich erster (und kämpfe es eventuell sogar frei) und werde angegriffen, muss ich natürlich meine Ehre verteidigen^^


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2008)

ich helfe im einen-zwei mobs zu killen und baue 2-3 mal das erz ab,ueberlasse rest ihm.


----------



## Wolf Enigma Lyxiria (28. Juli 2008)

Nja, ich bin so frei und frage "Otto" (sofern meiner Fraktion angehörig) ob er das Erz haben will. Und zwar zweimal (da icch selbst die Erfahrung eines verbugten Spamblockers gemacht habe, der jedes erste Whispern ignoriert hat oô). Antwortet er nicht oder sagt nein, dann schlage ich zu. 
Ansonsten lasse ich ihm das - bzw. frage mit meinem Jäger, ob ich einmal drauf schlagen dürfe, wegen des Skillpunktes. 

Bei allen anderen Spielern - ich schaue was sie machen. Vielleicht brauchen sie es ja doch nicht, sondern machen gerade eine "Töte tausend und einen Mob" oder "Bring mir ein X was aus Y mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 5% droppt". Bauen sie es ab... tja Pech gehabt.
Wenn nicht beten, dass sie meinen kleinen Heiler in Ruhe lassen und drauf da auf das Erz. .__.

Erze wegschnappen mache ich nur bei Usern, die ich länger gut kenne, um sie ein wenig zu ärgern. Und Allys haue ich nicht... alleine ist das auch ein wenig dumm so als Heiler... xD


----------



## STL (9. August 2008)

wer zuerst kommt, baut zuerst ab! so schauts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn n anderer Hordie da schneller ist, dann ists seins.. keine frage, bin ich schneller, dann hat er pech gehabt ^^ Allies werden aus Prinzip umgehauen oder in der eisfalle geparkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



falls mobs davor stehen wird fm ausgepackt oder pet druff gejagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder pet weggepackt, durchgeflitzt, tot gestellt und fröhlich abgebaut ^^


----------



## Keleron (13. August 2008)

neulich war "otto" eine lv 62 schurkn die mit 3 mobs an der Backe (lv 65) noc gemotzt hat als ich sie geheilt hab und abgebaut hat und mit dem comment: "ich finds nett dass du mich heilst, aber das war meins-.-" hätte sie ja auch verrecken lassen können und repkosten geben können... aber neee... ich bin lieb und heil se noch


----------



## DiLuCa (13. August 2008)

Beim Farmen habe ich schon gemischte Erfahrungen gemacht:

Es kam schon vor, dass ich noch mit einem Mob beschäftigt war und einer aus meiner Fraktion schön gemütlich das Blümchen gepflückt hat. Ist natürlich super ärgerlich, wenn man den Weg freiräumt und ein anderer abstaubt. In diesen Fällen versuche ich mir dann den Namen zu merken, denn man trifft sich meistens 2mal...

Ebenfalls kam aber auch schon vor, dass jemand angeflogen kam und auf seinem Mount abgewartet hat, ob ich nach dem Mob verhauen pflücke oder gar nicht an der Blume interessiert bin.

Nach letzterem Prinzip farme ich auch. Oftmal helfe ich auch beim Mobkillen und verteile Buffs, kommt nicht selten vor, dass derjenige mir dann aus Dank sogar die Kräuter überlässt.


----------

